# Off to Scotland



## Robmac (Nov 2, 2012)

We've finally made a decision and brushed aside work commitments. We're off to Scotland on Monday for 10 days. We plan to visit Glencoe (always a favourite of mine), the Cairngorms and then head to the West Coast which I always find stunning. I've always found the Scots to be really friendly and welcoming, but always expect a bit of banter too.
I've been yearning to get back up to Scotland for months now and really can't wait. Will post some pics when we return.


----------



## herbenny (Nov 2, 2012)

Enjoy Rob and Julie ...have fun x


----------



## helmit (Nov 2, 2012)

Enjoy mate wish we were going with you Love to Julie from Rossi & me


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 2, 2012)

Jammy bughas!  

No, you deserve it. You and Julie have a good time - and keep warm! 
No midgies at this time of year too...

Watch out for those Scottish wildcampers in bothies and their wild parties :lol-053:


----------



## Lee (Nov 2, 2012)

Have a good time and stay warm.
I'm not sure DOOMBAR will have reached that far,good hunting


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 2, 2012)

LeeLinda said:


> Have a good time and stay warm.
> I'm not sure DOOMBAR will have reached that far,good hunting



Stick to the Whisky you lucky bugger.


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 2, 2012)

There is plenty of snow above 2000ft and its beautiful today, 6 deg in the valleys and -2 on top of the hills, although it has been skirting around zero over night on the coast at nights :-0  its a great time to be up here, we are heading to Aviemore to deliver a Landrover next weekend, so if you see a tribby towing a 130 landrover chassis cab then give us a flash.


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 2, 2012)

enjoy your trip dont forget to pack a long straw


----------



## Robmac (Nov 2, 2012)

LeeLinda said:


> Have a good time and stay warm.
> I'm not sure DOOMBAR will have reached that far,good hunting



I'm taking 2 crates with me!:tongue:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 2, 2012)

runnach said:


> Aye, have a great time, wonderful colours at the mo.
> Slainte.



Thanks and do dheagh shlàinte


----------



## rachelc (Nov 2, 2012)

We had a great time in Scotland earlier this year.  It is the perfect place for wildcamping - so free!!!!

Enjoy it


----------



## lotty (Nov 2, 2012)

Have a fantastic time


----------



## tea007 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Very jelous*

Rob
have a great trip buddy im in south wales touring sun finally came out this afternoon
i dont know if the car park at glencoe ski is a poi but it would be great place to stay,
sure the good jocks would let you stay there
steve


----------



## maingate (Nov 2, 2012)

tea007 said:


> Rob
> have a great trip buddy im in south wales touring sun finally came out this afternoon
> i dont know if *the car park at glencoe ski *is a poi but it would be great place to stay,
> sure the good jocks would let you stay there
> steve



Yes it is and is particularly good when it is blowing a gale and the rain is lashing. :cheers:


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 2, 2012)

This year Glencoe ski have installed a dozen camping pods ( up turned boat looking things) as well as a dozen RV spots providing power hook ups, I think they said it was £10 per night, they also have a containerised shower & toilet block, great spot to recharge everything before heading down to loch etive , it's all on there website


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 2, 2012)

We had to deliver 2 portaloo's down the glen etive road last year for a film shoot, when we returned to collect them 5 days after the film crew had left there were 4 vans parked next to them, one cheeky bugger had his shaving foam, toothbrush and face cloth in one of them, he was on my as soon as he saw me starting to load them on the truck, I wonder if he's on the site ?


----------



## Robmac (Nov 2, 2012)

runnach said:


> You'll require three crates to bribe border guards to let you in :lol-053:



Can't I just slip 'em a Jockanese fiver?


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 2, 2012)

Enjoy you two, ya jammie buggers, Scotland is stunning anytime of the the year but this time is extra special, don't forget the pics xx


----------



## Robmac (Nov 2, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## Robmac (Nov 3, 2012)

runnach said:


> I've got throttle feet now, Edinburgh is a mere bus ride away, but to satisfy those west coast urges, I always view a wee slice o this, purely for the scenery of course :cheers:
> 
> Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home" - YouTube



Watched this 4 times now, don't think I'll ever get bored with it!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 3, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Watched this 4 times now, don't think I'll ever get bored with it!



Only 4? Pah! Ye of low boredom threshhold :lol-053: (or should that be high??  )

This vid is how Neil discovered music by the Jezabels, they play on part of the sound track


----------



## Package (Nov 3, 2012)

Have a great time Rob.....When I was last up there I stopped by this Loch and got attacked by a monster I just managed to capture it on my camera.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 4, 2012)

Package said:


> Have a great time Rob.....When I was last up there I stopped by this Loch and got attacked by a monster I just managed to capture it on my camera.
> 
> View attachment 9620



That looks like the famed Sock Less monster of the genus Tosserus Maximus.


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 9, 2012)

Where are you ? I've just rolled into fort bill and there only one van in here ? I thought there would be more peeps here taking advantage of these stars


----------



## johnmac185 (Nov 9, 2012)

Michellecameron said:


> Where are you ? I've just rolled into fort bill and there only one van in here ? I thought there would be more peeps here taking advantage of these stars



Hi Michelle,
i was up by the canal at the bottom of the staircase last night, 6/7 were parked there, could be there are some there tonight
  John


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 11, 2012)

We drove along that way on Saturday morning but didn't see anyone on our route to Aviemore, back home in Argyll now and tired after a full weekend of water sport behind us, we did see loads of MH in Aviemore mind you 20+


----------



## carol (Nov 11, 2012)

Ooooh you lucky things!  Have a great time. safe journey..


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 12, 2012)

I see nobody in Scotland has been brave enough to track down the newly introduced Ginger Rodent beer to see what it tastes like.

I'd have thought Doombar fanatic, Robmac, might have been brave enough to give it a shot.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 13, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I see nobody in Scotland has been brave enough to track down the newly introduced Ginger Rodent beer to see what it tastes like.
> 
> I'd have thought Doombar fanatic, Robmac, might have been brave enough to give it a shot.



Didn't find the Ginger Rodent, but sure did find the Black Cuillin :tongue::tongue::tongue: and the Crofters Ale! :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue: Will be writing up me post shortly!


----------



## Robmac (Nov 14, 2012)

I've vistited Scotland over 50 times now, and it has never disappointed. This trip however was the best we have ever had, so I will try and describe what we did for 8 days as briefly as I can;

Right, Here goes!

We headed up to Scotland leaving about 1400, by the time we got to Gretna the fog was so thick, we just didn't want to carry on any further so we parked up in the services for the night. After breakfast in the morning we headed past Glasgow, Loch Lomond, Crianlarich and up to Glencoe. We had intended to stay at the Clachaig Inn, which I have visited before, but the car park was full. So we had a walk around Glencoe village and then drove about for a bit, eventually stopping at the ski resort. This costs £15 a night, but includes EHU and the use of the showers. All pitches have a water point too, and toilet disposal is available. (apologies for photo's taken on 'phone, didn't find camera until last day!).



Pictures - View over Loch Lomond , view ovr Rannoch Moor, the pitch at Glencoe, Camping pods at Glencoe.

The next day we headed up to the A838 to go way up north to Durness, once on the A838 we realised that we had 55 miles of single track road with passing places to negotiate. Luckily there was very little traffic to get by. We remarked on this in the pub at Durness, saying that we only met 8 vehicles coming the other way in 55 miles. "Aye, it does get busy" said the old boy at the bar! When we arrivedat the campsite on Sango Sands bay, it was definitely worth it. It was £7 per night including EHU!

Our pitch was at the top of the cliff, overlooking a fantastic sandy cove, with huge rollers hitting the beach. Unfortunately it blew an absolute gale that night, which was a bit disconcerting at the top of the cliff, to say the least. We stayed at Sango Sands for 2 nights and visited Balnakiel Bay which was glorious. Balnakiel was however spoiled by the smell of, and evidence of sewage on the beach so we didn't stay for too long. We did however drive along the coast for a few miles, and found fantastic lochs, one of which had a croft on the far bank and obviously only access was by boat. I said to Julie that I wondered how they got their shopping, she replied that they probably did an internet shop from Tesco and got it delivered! I think she was joking but you never know with Julie!



Pictures, various views of the cove at Sango Sands.

We also visited the famous Smoo Caves at Durness, the Waterfall was thundering through due to the heavy rain and prevented access to the inner cave, but nonetheless was still very impressive.

Having thoroughly enjoyed Durness, we decided to move on down to Applecross, which is a place I've longed to visit for years. This turned out to be the highlight of our week. We got permission from Judy the landlady of the Applecross Inn to park outside overlooking the beach and stayed there for three nights. The pub and the people were fantastic, we made many new friend and I have arranged to go back there for a week in December, as well as a week in January and a weeks fly fishing in May. We have even been invited to a couple of house parties for Hogmanay, but I don't think we can make it!

The food at the Inn was absolutely out of this world! One night I had the Lobster, with Salad and New potatoes and Julie had a Goats Cheese salad. The cost of both meals together - £12 (that included discount for takeaway because we ate in the van). And the quality was absolutely second to none.

We loved Applecross, and although it is hard to get there, (you can drive 40 miles around the coast road which is up and down single track roads with steep hills, or 'over the top' which is 11 miles over a high mountain pass) it is more than worth it. Imagine a place that has no yobs, no crime, no boy racers and the most friendly people on earth and...well you get the picture. A lot of the people living there are actually English who have visited and just never gone back! and I don't blame them. But they have integrated really well with the local people.

Also while we were there, every night there were Stags roaming about right next to the van and crossing the car park right in front of you! Very impressive. And Julie was looking out onto the beach in the morning and an Otter popped up, unfortunately she couldn't get the camera in time!



After three nights, I was dragged away kicking and screaming from Applecross, and sulked all the way back to Glencoe, where we stayed the final night to break up the journey home. I absolutely cannot wait to get back there.


----------



## scampa (Nov 14, 2012)

It's only a few weeks since I was up in Applecross and Durness, but your pics make me want to go back again already! As you say, brilliant place to visit and I could never get bored of it!

(BTW, I think that lobster is eating your salad!!)


----------



## lotusanne (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Rob, wow sounds amazing, and great piccies, thanks for posting.  glad you two had such a good time, you have confirmed that Applecross is on my wish list for WEst Coast trip, will have to compare notes nearer time


----------



## Robmac (Nov 14, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Hi Rob, wow sounds amazing, and great piccies, thanks for posting.  glad you two had such a good time, you have confirmed that Applecross is on my wish list for WEst Coast trip, will have to compare notes nearer time




Don't miss it Anne. It's a very special place!


----------



## lotusanne (Nov 14, 2012)

Can wait Rob!  Not been further up than MUll before which is also amazing, but have had my eye on Applecross for a long time now.. have been planning tripmup west coast for a couple of years now but for various reasons havent made it yet, but 1213 is def the one!!


----------



## mark61 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds like a great trip. Must get back up that way myself.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Robmac

Glad you had a good trip, just one thing though, you mentioned meeting " 8 vehicles in 55 miles " well........

" Serves you right for doing the journey during Rush Hour ! "........................LOL.

Sango Sands is a good deal at this time of year and he`s more than happy to come out and turn on the
electric etc. if you`re the only one there.

Shame you didn`t get to see all of the Smoo Cave experience it`s definitely worth it, maybe next time.

The locals up that way are a " Breed Apart " and you normally find that nothing is too much trouble.

Reminds me of a several years back on a trip to Skye, got chatting to a " Elderly Gentleman " who was 
asking where we had come from and i told him " Preston ".

He then said " Ah, that`ll be on the mainland then ", i said well yes, and then he said................

" Hmmmmmmm went there once, didn`t like it " so i said right, you`ve been to Preston then ?

" No, mainland, Mallaig, hated it and i`ve never been back ! ", i asked him when that was and he said
" Back in the 60`s, horrible place ! ".

It really is like the land that " Time Forgot " and it`s fantastic.

We`ll be back up there in April and can`t wait.

Anyway glad you had a good trip.

Regards

Graham.


----------



## Viktor (Nov 14, 2012)

The latest Bond Film 'Skyfall' has a scene with Bond and M stopped in Glencoe looking up the valley.. excellent film by the way.

Definitely a spot I'd like to visit.  (Perhaps that was the film the portaloos were being used for in the earlier post).


----------



## 2cv (Nov 14, 2012)

I visited Applecross for the first time last summer and agree that the place and the pub are great, really excellent food. Doing it in a van I think I'll take the longer route in. Some excellent spots to spend a night with views to Skye on that road too.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Nov 14, 2012)

We did an 8 day motor bike wild camping tour earlier this year all the way up from F/William, taking in Skye, then Applecross, camping at Torridon. Then to Ullapool, taking the coast road to J o Groats, then down the east coast to Inverness, then back to F/William.

The Mrs is adament that we are gonna do the same again next year, but taking the m/home and an extra week, so that we can stop more and take in the marvellous scenery, breath taking coves, go for a swim, walk the dog on the beach, and have out door bbq's.

Rob, your post brings back fantastic memories (got to renew my subscription to full member) then i can up load my holiday pic's of the tour.!

jt


----------



## Robmac (Nov 15, 2012)

john t said:


> We did an 8 day motor bike wild camping tour earlier this year all the way up from F/William, taking in Skye, then Applecross, camping at Torridon. Then to Ullapool, taking the coast road to J o Groats, then down the east coast to Inverness, then back to F/William.
> 
> The Mrs is adament that we are gonna do the same again next year, but taking the m/home and an extra week, so that we can stop more and take in the marvellous scenery, breath taking coves, go for a swim, walk the dog on the beach, and have out door bbq's.
> 
> ...



Thanks JT. Let me know when you are going and we'll possibly meet you at Applecross.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 15, 2012)

We are thinking of Scotland next year so I will pick your brains in Caerphilly in a few weeks time.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Robmac and all contributors. 
We have not been to Scotland for about 20 years, so there is a secret pulling power to go again. Our appetites whetted, now maps on the table, we are planning next years trip in September (yes we know about the pesky mossies, so we'll go prepared). Hope to meet up with someone else with the big green W, not met anyone yet so far, but we keep looking. Off to east coast next week to check out the Company Shed. 

Cheers Lou & Terri :cheers:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 16, 2012)

A few more photo's;




1) En-route to Durness on the A838
2) View from the van where we camped at Applecross
3) Young Buck at Applecross
4) View over Applecross Bay with the island of Raasay in the foreground and the Cuillins of Skye behind.
5) View from the coast road on the Applecross peninsular.


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 17, 2012)

*Wtf*



Wooie1958 said:


> Hi Robmac
> 
> Glad you had a good trip, just one thing though, you mentioned meeting " 8 vehicles in 55 miles " well........
> 
> ...



I am a bit shocked by this post , you would think Skye was on the dark side of the moon, there are now more English people living on the island than native scots , in a recent business study 58% of businesses on the island are owned by English in coming owners, ( not to mention holiday homes )I'm not saying that's bad as they have raised the islands game" but to suggest that it's full of old heilan soles is a bit rum, in the 60s it took all day to travel from Skye to mallaig if you lived in the north of the island, now it's 45 min


----------



## maingate (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't worry Michelle, it will revert back to an all day travel after independance. :lol-049:


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 17, 2012)

True, once we have no diesel left and there's a fuel embargo because salmon cuts of the flow of crude we will all be driving wind powered cars up here !!! Infact we will all need to fit sails


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 17, 2012)

Michellecameron said:


> because *salmon* cuts of the flow of crude we will all be driving wind powered cars up here !!!



Crikey! I knew you were reputed to have mighty big salmon up there, but I wouldn't want to hook one them on the end of my line from the sound of things! :lol-061::lol-053:


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 17, 2012)

I sorry to have ho report that our "first minister"  suffers from what we call "wee man syndrome" and he won't be happy until its his pitch his goals and his baw


----------



## maingate (Nov 17, 2012)

He was in the North East of England (Newcastle) last week. He knows that he needs to keep us onside otherwise the Lowland Scots will have no Cattle or Sheep left if he upsets us.


----------



## wee nellie (Nov 17, 2012)

*enjoy*



Robmac said:


> We've finally made a decision and brushed aside work commitments. We're off to Scotland on Monday for 10 days. We plan to visit Glencoe (always a favourite of mine), the Cairngorms and then head to the West Coast which I always find stunning. I've always found the Scots to be really friendly and welcoming, but always expect a bit of banter too.
> I've been yearning to get back up to Scotland for months now and really can't wait. Will post some pics when we return.



look forward to seeing your pics & also how in general you get on at this time of year as I would very much like to do this next winter once I have all the little bits needing doing done :rolleyes2: lol --- can you on your return post your route & were you camped ? , stay warm ,stay safe


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 17, 2012)

You had better bring your winter woollies if your coming next week, it's turned real cold today and its starting to blow from the north (pole) the forecast is looking poor but if your a fan of clean air then welcome to Scotland


----------



## Honeydragon (Nov 18, 2012)

Robmac, thank you very much for your report and nice pictures.   I can hardly wait to get there next summer!  But ferry is booked already and I'm looking forward to start my journey  :boat:

When I read the posts here I guess it will be pretty busy next year in Scotland ...  watch out the red Kangoo!  :drive:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't quite know what has happened here as I did my OP a few weeks ago and since then a couple of people have said to me at the weekend that they hear I am off to Scotland on Monday. I did this trip a couple of weeks ago and have posted the details in this thread since I got back.

Am a bit confused


----------



## wodewick (Feb 4, 2013)

*ideal spot to visit*



Robmac said:


> A few more photo's;
> 
> View attachment 9886View attachment 9887View attachment 9888View attachment 9889View attachment 9890
> 
> ...



Hi Robmac this looks a great place to stay do you think it will be available to park up at the last week in febuary as we are looking for some where to head to for a day or two after Glasgow before returning home. ps great pictures thanks


----------



## GregM (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the post Rob, I've never been to Scotland, well a Haven camp site near Edinburgh once, and have always fancied it. For some reason I thought it needed a good 2 or 3 weeks but reading your post it made me get the maps out, you may have unknowingly persuaded us to head up there just after Easter.


----------

